
Spotify Hit with Two Lawsuits Claiming “Staggering” Copyright Infringement - sverige
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/spotify-hit-two-lawsuits-claiming-staggering-copyright-infringement-1021771
======
6stringmerc
$150,000 Statutory Damages Per Instance = Going for the jugular in my opinion.
If they can prove it, there might be some real, genuine settlement money to be
offered. However, if one of these fights comes down to principles first,
payout second, we might get some interesting court interpretations. Not
necessarily good ones, or helpful ones, but interesting ones.

